# Puppies with on going diarrhea on Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy



## SandyPaws Goldens (May 12, 2021)

I had a litter of 11 puppies go home 2 weeks ago at 8 weeks old. All puppies were being fed Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy dry without any noticable issues. 7+ of the new families have contacted me regarding ongoing diarrhea. All who have contacted me have had the puppies tested for parasites or any other issues and have been negative...anyone else having issues with Prop Plan. Not sure what to suggest instead. At least two of the puppies have been temporarily put on Royal Canin GI puppy and the diarrhea has resolved.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You might check with "Golden Retriever Discussion Group" or some other Golden groups on facebook. ProPlan has had some complaints due to a change in formulation for probiotics in some of their products . I haven't seen large breed puppy mentioned but haven't really been looking for it. I can only imagine how frustrated you feel. It's odd that you were feeding it to them for almost a month with no problems and now their new homes are having trouble.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

SandyPaws Goldens said:


> I had a litter of 11 puppies go home 2 weeks ago at 8 weeks old. All puppies were being fed Purina Pro Plan large breed puppy dry without any noticable issues. 7+ of the new families have contacted me regarding ongoing diarrhea. All who have contacted me have had the puppies tested for parasites or any other issues and have been negative...anyone else having issues with Prop Plan. Not sure what to suggest instead. At least two of the puppies have been temporarily put on Royal Canin GI puppy and the diarrhea has resolved.


Interesting...Archie (now 11 weeks) was eating ProPlan Sport 20/30 at breeders and came home and was fine until about 3 days later. The vet tested for creepy crawlies and was negative. She said it was Stress Colitis. It was bad. She put him on Metronidazole, a probiotic, and Royal Canin GI puppy. Yesterday, after 2.5 weeks, I began to transition back to the PP Sport 20/30. So far so good...fingers crossed.

We picked up Archie in Bellingham WA, drove to SeaTac, flew to San Jose, and then drove to Monterey...I mean just away from mom and sibs is stressful enough, but add all the traveling and you could definitely have stress colitis. Wondering if any of your puppies had to travel as Archie did?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

You could also try reporting it to Purina Pro Plan. They can investigate or at least they will know there is a problem if they keep hearing about it.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Unless they have an older batch. PPP went back to their old formula a while ago. Have them take a picture of their bag and send it to you and compare to what you fed them.
Also new owners are notorious for giving treats.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Unless they are all feeding the “new” formula and you were feeding the “old” formula (or vice versa), then it could be any number of things unrelated to food. Like the others said, it could be stress or treats. It could be any of the trillion things they shouldn’t be eating but do anyway. They are so fast and low to the ground it’s hard to stop them.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Treats are my first guess. 
Food allergy is a possibility and a reason Purina offers a variety of formulas.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Definitely call Purina and speak to one of the nutritionists. I’ve done it in the past and found them to be helpful. Cruz is 1 now but he was on the Sport 30/20 from day one with no issues. I did that because my sons lab had problems on the PPP Lg Breed Puppy, like your describing, but did well on the Sport. That was before the formula change though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Timing makes me suspect stress or coccidia. Coccidia can be notoriously hard to catch in a stool sample, and often is dormant until pups are stressed. Have any of them been checked or treated for coccidia?

The formula change has been around long enough now that they were probably fed the new formula while at your house, so I am doubtful it is the food.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I happen to know, from inside sources, that Pro Plan Puppy food is simply Pro Plan Sport with filler added. It costs more and the filler, in theory, helps prevent over feeding. Puppies usually act starved and new owners often cave to their demands for more food.



Tahnee GR said:


> Coccidia


Interesting, it is odd that the whole litter has the same symptoms, a parasite would explain that.


----------

